# Efecto cojín al cambiar tubo de Ken Brown 21'' ultra-slim



## DJ T3 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola gente.
Tenemos éste TV (Ken Brown modelo KB-2-21SLIM-B, chassis PSW29UTA-1B), del cual tenía el tubo quebrado (partido por una caida).
Luego conseguimos un tubo también 21'' slim, pero al ponerlo con éste chassis, nos quedó con el problema del efecto cojín.

El chasis originalmente no trae corrección E-W (este-oeste, o pincushion), pero sí está preparado para llevarlo. Así que, con ayuda de una placa para desarme, "transplanté" toda la parte de corrección, pero fue peor.

En el modo service (MS), solo puedo corregir el E-W si lo conecto (como debe de suponer), pero el resultado es horrible.

La fuente está bien. El yugo es original del tubo, por ende mi jefe no lo quiere sacar (para no perder la calibración).

Dejo unas capturas.

*Con el circuito E-W (ajuste al mínimo):*



*Con el circuito E-W (ajuste al máximo):*


*
Sin el circuito E-W (ancho normal):*


*
Sin el circuito E-W (ancho disminuido con una bobina en el yugo de la parte horizontal, para que puedan apreciar mejor el error):*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2013)

y el yugo ? ¿usaron el mismo del tubo viejo? o usaron el yugo que traía el tubo nuevo


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 25, 2013)

Pero estas seguro que no tiene circuito de corrección??
habría que variar los componentes del circuito,el valor de alguna resistencia..
contás con el diagrama? sino lo posteo..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2013)

mas bien el valor de algún condensador de poliester


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2013)

O la bobina de ancho media recalentada
O capacitor en serie con el yugo
Agregar unas espiras al flyback y ponerlas en serie con el yugo horizontal


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 25, 2013)

El Chasis en mención cuenta con estos componentes??


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 26, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y el yugo ? ¿usaron el mismo del tubo viejo? o usaron el yugo que traía el tubo nuevo


El que tenía el tubo "donante", el original creo que se rompio con la caída (o no se qué hicimos..  )...



emma22390 dijo:


> Pero estas seguro que no tiene circuito de corrección??
> habría que variar los componentes del circuito,el valor de alguna resistencia..
> contás con el diagrama? sino lo posteo..


El chassis original, no lo trae, pero sí tiene todo en la placa para montarlo, y eso es lo que hicimos, puse todos los componentes de otro chassis que sí tenía los componentes para el corrector, a excepción de una bobina. (Después de mucho buscar, encontré el diagrama, gracias..  )



el-rey-julien dijo:


> mas bien el valor de algún condensador de poliester


Un colega que tiene mas experiencia nos ayudó, e hizo eso, cambió un valor de un poliester, y la bobina que habíamos "inventado", porque no estaba en el chassis donante.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> O la bobina de ancho media recalentada
> O capacitor en serie con el yugo
> Agregar unas espiras al flyback y ponerlas en serie con el yugo horizontal


Lo voy a tener en cuenta 2ME.. 



emma22390 dijo:


> El Chasis en mención cuenta con estos componentes??


Exacto, es ese el diagrama que encontré... El modelo del chassis es el PSW29UTA, pero concuerda con el diagrama que pusiste, para el chassis PX20172


Al final, era la bobina de la parte de correción, un capacitor poliester, y ajustar bastante el modo service... Según éste colega, dice que el tubo original lleva el mismo yugo, pero el tubo es mas largo en comparación a un UltraSlim, y esa fue la razón por la cuál, el chassis original, no tenía corrector de E-O (E-W).... 

Mil gracias a todos!!!!....

Abrazo gigante...


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 26, 2013)

Claro,hay diferencias en el largo,entonces el angulo de deflexion es distinto.. 
Ese diagrama es muy conocido y usado en reparaciones de TV Ken Brown y Tonomac..
Si necesitan diagramas,cuento con mas de 700 en mi PC y encuentro casi todos los diagramas de TV,Audio y demás,soy uno de los grandes colaboradores en YoReparo..

Saludos Colega y gracias por compartir el éxito de la reparación..


----------

